# MARSEILLE: LA CITE PHOCEENE:) A LOT OF PHOTOS



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

hERE'S SOME PICS OF MARSEILLE (MARSEILLES, MARSIGLIA, MARSELLA, MASSILIA...) 2ND LARGEST CITY OF FRANCE AND HOME OF EUROMEDITERRANÉE CBD PROJECT (1995---2015)

THE CITY:



















Quartier du panier: Vieux marseille avec le cloché des Accoules..




























Hotel dieu:









Palais de la bourse:









opera / art deco

























































































































































Chateau pastré










Chateau d'if ( Monte cristo )




























Chateau Borely











Palais du pharo:





































Palais Longchamps:











Villa valmer:









Villa magalone:










...so many villa too in this city.



















































































































































Notre dame de la garde, protectrice de notre cité!








[/QUOTE]



CITY AND EUMOMED PROJECT:









































































héhé




















































































































































































[/QUOTE]





























































































































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]



















rendue d'un aménagement pour le tramway en direction de la blancarde










Pole multimedia de la belle de mai(aux abords de la gare st charles)
S'y trouve les studios de cinéma, la friche théâtre, les archives régionales.








[/QUOTE]

























































le projet:




























Les amenagements exterieures; travaux actuels












































[/QUOTE]


*hOPE YOU'VE ENJOYED IT

C U *


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Wonderful!


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*marseilles' other pics*

other pics..










Le silo:

now










in 2008




























New maritime terminal in the PAM downtown marseilles (will open in one month)


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

marseille is wonderful


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*marseille suite..*

other pics..


























































































































































































































noailles: zouk of marseille:














































le corbusier:


----------



## stephane (Feb 14, 2004)

Trop de photos tuent un thread!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

tres belle :drool:


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Ce'st tres jolie.


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Fitzroy (Oct 11, 2005)

Superb! Encore!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank u for your comments, here are others pics:


La préfecture de Marseille (one the most beautiful of France)

outside..



















you can see this pic better with that link..:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...+prefecture+marseille&svnum=10&hl=fr&lr=&sa=N

inside:



















Clocher des accoules (vieux marseille)










Zidane wall!










Palais longchamps










Fort st nicolas (one of the three "fort" of the city










Fort st jean




























Place castellane



















le vieux port:





































héhé breakfast in front of the old port..










Abbaye st victor (13th century..)










south marseilles.














































Les septs portes de jerusalem.










le david:



















other pics next time


----------



## hasselbaink (Nov 9, 2005)

juan_en_el_valle said:


> nice!



not nice, marseille. 

how's life in the valley, juan?


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*3 projects for euromed center..69000m2*

Fuksas:



Douly said:


> Immeuble Noaille textile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Excellent! Vive Marseille!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*French Line Tower (CMA-CGM GROUP)*










The construction of this tower designed by Zaha Hadid will begin at the begining of 2006 (by february or march 2006). It will reach 140/150 metres. Hope you like it!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseilles docklands*

les docks de marseille:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Les terrasses du port*

Les terrasses du port project:



Douly said:


>


----------



## Fabio (Dec 14, 2002)

ualll

ces photos sont superbe, merci.

kay:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

New maritime terminal will open by the end of this week:












Beginning of the construction of the first real french low cost terminal called MP 2
in MRS Provence Airport:

http://mp2.mrs.aero/


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Project for the Stade Vélodrome*

Project for the future Velodrome stadium (80000 seats)


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*marseille's news*

CMA CGM: Tour French Lines (designed zaha hadid)
145 m.

Construction will begin in may 2006:

(photo on the right)



















Euromed Center:






































other pics :





































byby


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

amazing city  thanks for sharing


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Be careful barcelona , marseille come on


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

my second favorite city in france :cheers:


----------



## Corsair (Feb 13, 2006)

Bravo Douly !


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice projects :uh:


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Douly said:


> *Marseille est une brune que trop souvent on néglige, et ne pas aimer une belle qui le demande est un pêché disait Zorba.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Notre dame de la garde: the icon of our city*

Welcome on board!


----------



## LMC (Dec 3, 2005)

lovely city!! Great pics--


----------



## FASSE3 (Jan 12, 2006)

I like the photos. a greeting!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseilles and its Islands*

Thank u!


Three Islands are located in front of the city, actually on its bay. Hope u like it too!



















IF Castle (famously known as the Castle of Monte Cristo and the Iron Mask):










Greece? no, Marseilles! This is the island of Frioul (in front of marseilles):









`


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

quite nice and impressive, ilike that city, but the planed new tram is the ugliest in the world!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

Seriously, you do not like it?

It was designed as a boat..
here some renders.

See you in May 2007 to see it in real!














































c u,


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Très belle, Marseille!
kay:
Merci bien pour les photos!!
:wink2:


----------



## Gilles (Aug 16, 2006)

MAGNIFIQUE CE TRAMWAY !!

Y'a t'il une carte qui montre son futur parcours à travers Marseille ?


----------



## Corsair (Feb 13, 2006)

Gilles said:


> MAGNIFIQUE CE TRAMWAY !!
> 
> Y'a t'il une carte qui montre son futur parcours à travers Marseille ?


*1ère phase:*









*2ème phase:*


----------



## Corsair (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Corsair (Feb 13, 2006)

*Le Golfe de Marseille vu de l’Estaque*










*Le Mont Sainte-Victoire vu des Lauves*










*Les Grandes Baigneuses* 










http://www.cezanne-2006.com/


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseille: le "panier" oldest neighborhood of the city*

@ Corsair: thank you for the pics of Longchamps park and Cezanne exhibition.


*Le Panier:*

Le panier which means "the basket" in english o "la cesta" en espanol, is the oldest quarter of our city. It used to be the first quarter for all the new comers of marseilles. It has welcomed a lot of immigrant flows and therefore is a little "salad bowl".
It is now becoming a sort of "Provençal Montmartre" (with it's little shops and tiny streets) and is supposed to be the "home" of France's favorite TV serie show: "Plus belle la vie" shooted in the film studios of la Belle de Mai in Marseilles.


The panier is located in *the heart of the city*:





































_Okay let's start:_


























































































































































La Vieille Charité: one of the biggest museum of Marseille and one of the most beautiful monument of the city. 








































































































































The hotel Dieu: (will be soon an Intercontinental Hotel)




























*Tomorrow: others photos of one of marseilles major touristic attraction the Vieux Port:*










c u, 
douly


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

le lyonnais du 81 said:


> ZIZOU FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!


Zizou est magnifique!

Zidane is easily one of the top 5 footballers of all time. I wish that he were still playing now.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesting pics!


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

1/










2/










3/










4/










5/










6/










7/










8/










9/










10/










11/











12/










13/










14/ 











15/










16/










17/










18/











19/











20/











21/










22/










23/










24/










25/










26/










27/










28/










29/










30/ Cow Parade










3eme mi temps aux fameux...

1/










2/










3/










4/










5/










6/










7/










8/










:cheers:


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Nice shots again Douly kay:

Some of the shots I made a few weeks ago:

Cathédrale de la Major:









A few views from Notre-Dame de la Garde:




































Archipel du Frioul:









Notre-Dame de la Garde from the Vieux Port:









Typical backstreet in Marseille:









Vieux Port and Notre Dame:


----------



## tom-p (Jul 14, 2006)

Wonderful pics lpioe!


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like this city.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*Marseille Provence*










1/










2/










3/










4/










5/










6/










7/










8/










9/










10/ 




























11/










12/










13/










14/










15/ Jardin des vestiges





























Cassis (south east of Marseilles): some shots of Provence in Winter:


1/ 










2/










3/










4/

5/










6/










7/










8/










9/










10/










11/ 










12/










13/










14/










15/










16/ 










17/ 










18/










19/










20/










21/ 










22/ La Provence:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Lovely city, I would be delighted to visit. Why do people not like Marseilles? Is there a lot of crime there?


----------

